# Need Excellent Cardiologist in Guadalajara or near Jocotepec



## WorriedDaughter (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, My mom lives in Jocotepec. She's seen one cardiologist who took extensive tests & is recommending a pacemaker. She's petrified of surgery, so found another cardiologist who doesn't believe in pacemakers & has her on medication. The holter monitor w/the 1st cardiologist showed her heart rate was dropping to 30s at night & she stopped breathing in up to 2 second increments. I'm in the U.S. & am VERY concerned that the 2nd cardiologist (an american) is ignoring the hotler monitor findings. Can anyone direct me to an excellent cardiologist near Jocotepec or in Guadalajara to have her get a 3rd opinion? Mom speaks minimal Spanish so an English speaking doctor with good bedside manner would be very helpful!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

WorriedDaughter said:


> Hi, My mom lives in Jocotepec. She's seen one cardiologist who took extensive tests & is recommending a pacemaker. She's petrified of surgery, so found another cardiologist who doesn't believe in pacemakers & has her on medication. The holter monitor w/the 1st cardiologist showed her heart rate was dropping to 30s at night & she stopped breathing in up to 2 second increments. I'm in the U.S. & am VERY concerned that the 2nd cardiologist (an american) is ignoring the hotler monitor findings. Can anyone direct me to an excellent cardiologist near Jocotepec or in Guadalajara to have her get a 3rd opinion? Mom speaks minimal Spanish so an English speaking doctor with good bedside manner would be very helpful!


The best is Dr. Antonio Gutierrez Zamora
Av. Justo Sierra #2438
Col. Ladron de Guevara
Guadalajara, Jal. 44690
(33) 3615-7585, 3616-1519, 3616-8988.

His english is perfect. (it better be my mom was his teacher...)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Another is Dr. Ramon Garcia Garcia, who has offices in Guadalajara and catheterization lab at Puerto de Hierro Hospital. He also lives in Ajijic and will see patients on Wednesdays, 4:30 PM, #22 on the south lateral of the highway in La Floresta. His offices in Guadalajara are at Golfo de Cortez #3052, just off Glorieta Minerva, Phone 3615-6499 or 6298. His English is perfect and his cell phone is 333-157-4741.
He is my cardiologist and the reason I'm 'still ticking'.


----------



## WorriedDaughter (Feb 13, 2011)

*Why the best?*



johnmex said:


> The best is Dr. Antonio Gutierrez Zamora
> Av. Justo Sierra #2438
> Col. Ladron de Guevara
> Guadalajara, Jal. 44690
> ...


Hey john mex, why do you say he's the best?


----------



## WorriedDaughter (Feb 13, 2011)

*I keep seeing Dr. Garcia Garcia's name on forums*



RVGRINGO said:


> Another is Dr. Ramon Garcia Garcia, who has offices in Guadalajara and catheterization lab at Puerto de Hierro Hospital. He also lives in Ajijic and will see patients on Wednesdays, 4:30 PM, #22 on the south lateral of the highway in La Floresta. His offices in Guadalajara are at Golfo de Cortez #3052, just off Glorieta Minerva, Phone 3615-6499 or 6298. His English is perfect and his cell phone is 333-157-4741.
> He is my cardiologist and the reason I'm 'still ticking'.


RVGringo, I keep seeing people recommend Dr. Garcia Garcia. How would you describe him? I'm trying to help Mom find someone who's thorough, but not overly aggressive. In other words, I want to make sure Mom doesn't feel like he'd put her through surgery just to make money off her, but that it would be a last resort option for treatment.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may have complete faith in Dr. Garcia. He is highly qualified, spends time in Houston and other places all over the world. They don't come any better. His son is following in his footsteps and he has an excellent team. He is conservative and doesn't need to perform unnecessary procedures. It would seem that your mother should seek his advice ASAP.


----------



## WorriedDaughter (Feb 13, 2011)

THANK YOU!! I'll give my best 'sales pitch'!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

WorriedDaughter said:


> Hey john mex, why do you say he's the best?


Because he is no BS and completly ethical.


----------



## WorriedDaughter (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks johnmex


----------

